# What are you seeing?



## Core Lokt (Dec 16, 2020)

Not a big push of duck in  NF/SG yet. Heard of some good hunts in LA a few weeks ago.  We've had 2 decent shoots so far. How are the numbers in your area so far?


----------



## twoheartedale (Dec 16, 2020)

Great. Most I've seen around here in 20 years.


----------



## jdgator (Dec 16, 2020)

Redheads and buffleheads. A total of probably 200 in lower mobile bay.


----------



## ghadarits (Dec 17, 2020)

I’ve seen more birds in NE Ga than I have in middle/ south GA so far. Hopefully tomorrow there will be more birds flying in south GA. That’s where I’m starting the run this week.

I wouldn’t say I’ve been covered up in birds yet but have had enough to keep it interesting.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 17, 2020)

10/1 people to birds.


----------



## twoheartedale (Dec 17, 2020)

Almost all Woodies here.  We did manage one teal.


----------



## WaterwackerSiah (Dec 17, 2020)

Good numbers of teal, lots of woodies, and the gadwall we had left.


----------



## Sling (Dec 17, 2020)

buffleheads


----------



## Maysport (Dec 17, 2020)

Not many in NE FL.  Some buffleheads and mergansers.


----------



## S.Tanner (Dec 17, 2020)

Dustin Pate said:


> 10/1 people to birds.


You ain't lyin.


----------



## Wire Nut (Dec 17, 2020)

My son found a few green wings this morning


----------



## flatsmaster (Dec 18, 2020)

Numbers where I’m at are solid in E central Fl ... we’ve been killing a pile of divers .. did apply and draw a hunt the first day after split that’s usually epic in south Florida and it was a total bust ... looking forward to the rest of the season bc it goes by quick


----------



## twoheartedale (Dec 18, 2020)

Saw some big ducks come in last night.  Should make for a fun weekend!


----------



## spring (Dec 18, 2020)

Ducks are finally in SW Georgia; got here about 3 weeks later than they did last year. It varies year to year. One year we were covered up in late October; another year we didn't get that way until February.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Dec 19, 2020)

All wood ducks in spalding co.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2020)

All woodies in dougherty county. A few geese here and there and i did get a pair of hoded mergansers on camera. Didn't remember seeing them this early before.


----------



## Meat Hunter (Dec 20, 2020)

Lake Oconee, more hunters than ducks, sky busting satellites.....very crowded, id say you have an average of 3 hunters for every duck seen.....


----------



## devolve (Dec 20, 2020)

North GA, saw 3 spoonies and 2 gadwall yesterday. Normally I will see 20+ ducks in this area any given hunt. Heard 1 shot across the lake from me around 7:30. Hopefully they got one. Waited for the other parties to leave and see if the birds would get up and fly. Nothing......
I passed on today and slept in. I will travel out of state next weekend.


----------



## Rich M (Dec 20, 2020)

Low numbers this year - hunted yesterday at a NWR and little shooting.  Had 1 BWT in decoys at first light, flew off low and couldn't see against surrounding trees.  Saw 3 about 300 yds out under some brush, swam around a little, left.  That was it, not even any flying in distance.


----------



## Bearit (Dec 20, 2020)

Very slow. Typical spots that hold fair amount of birds are hold very few of any. Heading out of Georgia this week. We had a 400+ bird season last year. This year we’ll be lucky to break 200!


----------



## ghadarits (Dec 20, 2020)

Lots of new woodies in central GA this weekend and of course the resident geese seem to be doing their thing as usual.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 21, 2020)

Mornings have been decent, evening not so much. Too many pump ponds around here to hold the bids that don't get shot much.


----------



## WaterwackerSiah (Jan 6, 2021)

Woodies and gadwall have left. Not many ducks around from what I am seeing. Any other reports?


----------



## killerv (Jan 6, 2021)

Bearit said:


> Very slow. Typical spots that hold fair amount of birds are hold very few of any. Heading out of Georgia this week. We had a 400+ bird season last year. This year we’ll be lucky to break 200!



the horror of a 200 bird season


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Jan 6, 2021)

killerv said:


> the horror of a 200 bird season


It’s all perspectives. 200 could be a good season 200 could be a good hunt.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 6, 2021)

NW Fl, even the divers have left the coast.


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 6, 2021)

I still have enough to keep it interesting but have gone from seeing 75-100 birds a morning majority not in shooting range down to seeing 25-50 and 10-15 coming within range.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 14, 2021)

The last 5 days have been good. Better than all season so far. Most pump ponds are out of feed and the fronts are bringing some new birds. 

We were back at camp an hour before shoot'n time was over yesterday. We tried to only shoot roosters but had 3 hens.


----------



## Bearit (Jan 14, 2021)

Not seeing much of anything locally. And what I have found has been gone the next morning.  Hearing some good reports from the delta. I’ll be headed over this week to investigate.


----------



## WaterwackerSiah (Jan 15, 2021)

Seen the large group of ringers flying high, so it seems they have moved in the area. Few more woodies have pushed in, still waiting on the gadwall to arrive before the season wraps up.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 15, 2021)

We hunted my swamp this am after a 2 week rest. Had 2 geese roosted when we got there they flew out as we got in the blind. Only had 4 wood ducks. 2 fly by’s, and 2 flew in and landed in shooting range but my son couldn’t shoot. We didn’t fire a shot this am. Had a camera on our main open water showing a few birds in and out all different hours of the day.


----------

